# Hay Storage Floor



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Reading another topic I thought I would make a new one and describe my situation. Using neighbors hay shed to store my hay and it has a dirt floor, looks like it had some gravel years ago. I stack my squares on wooden pallets but my rounds I stack on the ground. Last spring I cleaned the shed out real good and stacked hay in it. On the bottom rounds I have had some moisture come up in the bottom. Rest of the hay looks fine it just the bottoms look bad to me and the customers. This year it looks like fertilizer or gravel but not both so if I can’t afford to build up a gravel base should I leave the loose hay there to stack the rounds on?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Old hay on the floor as long as not composed always better than right on dirt. But if you can get some plastic, tarp, pallets anything, that is a help. Even old ruined tarps work well on ground.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks I didn’t think about plastic, I could probably get a roll of heavy black plastic and put that down economically


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Red Bank said:


> Thanks I didn't think about plastic, I could probably get a roll of heavy black plastic and put that down economically


And then if you could put down 3"-4" of straw or fully cured hay on top of the plastic then that would really help.

Regards, Mike


----------

